# is a body kit a sin?



## Terran200sx (Dec 30, 2004)

I'm considering putting a new front bumper on my '90. I want somthing that'll perform and will allow for a better IC fitment. It'll aslo save some weight. But the question is, is puitting a body kit on a car wrong? I mean, is it the lines of the car that makes it what it is, or is it more than just the body that makes the car?


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

i think that as long as it looks clean, its ok. but if its one that looks like it came off of NFSU, don't do it.


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

If you do a invader front bumper, I will do my best to damn your mortal soul to hell, and have Joel ban you (JUST KIDDING JOEL!)


----------



## 240luvr (Oct 8, 2004)

I agree completely, as long as it's a clean kit there's no problem with it at all. It's just when people try to make their cars look like hot wheels, that's what's wrong...


----------



## Terran200sx (Dec 30, 2004)

know and sites that sell good body kits? I want something that'll act as a front spoiler/airdam but at the same time flow an IC well.


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

enjukuracing.com
aitracing.com
srswap.com
Ebay.com


----------



## nismo 240sx21 (May 1, 2005)

on my 240 im planning on getting a type x front end because they look so damn sick


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

I'm doing Chargespeed. Well....I'm getting the M-sport from modifiedinc.com 

It's about 200.00 cheaper than Chargespeed.. 

Anyone ever heard of Modifiedinc? Like do they have a bad rep? Thanks.


----------



## Terran200sx (Dec 30, 2004)

I think i might go with somthing like the Chargespeed, it's really clean and seems like it'd fit a fast car well.


----------



## 240sxstud (Sep 20, 2005)

I'm just waiting and trying to get a good steal on ebay, if I'm puttin 500+ into my car, I don't want it on a body kit...


----------



## Terran200sx (Dec 30, 2004)

Terran200sx said:


> I think i might go with somthing like the Chargespeed, it's really clean and seems like it'd fit a fast car well.


except i just noticed it's totally widebody.


----------



## Terran200sx (Dec 30, 2004)

I actually like the Shogun style from Erebuni better. It also looks like it'd clear the speedbumps at my housing complex.


----------



## trmn8r (Apr 16, 2005)

i honestly cant stand erebuni kits exept for the white car. im gonna go with a uras body kit.
i have a freind of mine that owns noyan. and he always goes to japan to pick off the engines and he's gonna get me one through one of the shippment containers. but thats when i have enough to pay for the damn thing. oh and does anyone know if there is any site that would sell this brand. just incase the noyan guy cant get it.


----------



## Terran200sx (Dec 30, 2004)

trmn8r said:


> i honestly cant stand erebuni kits exept for the white car. im gonna go with a uras body kit.
> i have a freind of mine that owns noyan. and he always goes to japan to pick off the engines and he's gonna get me one through one of the shippment containers. but thats when i have enough to pay for the damn thing. oh and does anyone know if there is any site that would sell this brand. just incase the noyan guy cant get it.


The white car is the one i like.


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

Yeah I like the White 180sx in erebuni's pic, but I love this one....


----------



## Terran200sx (Dec 30, 2004)

zellx2004 said:


> Yeah I like the White 180sx in erebuni's pic, but I love this one....


I don't know, that body kit looks heavy, i mean look, they have to support it with wood.


----------



## trmn8r (Apr 16, 2005)

Terran200sx said:


> I don't know, that body kit looks heavy, i mean look, they have to support it with wood.


that shit is uber sexy. but you might have a point wit the wood blocks, they dont seem to aerodynamic to me


----------



## BoostedSE (Jun 26, 2005)

You better have a FMIC already or at least a turbo to say the reason you want one is for "better FMIC fitment"


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

whats wrong with having one because it looks hot?
I see your point though, it looks better when filled with bar and plate.


----------



## Terran200sx (Dec 30, 2004)

well i'm thinking ahead, i already know what engine i'm going to swap in, but i'm doing the suspension and body work first as the KA in it is low milage and will get me around just fine for now.

And didn't i ask you to not post in my posts if you weren't going to say anything positive (thats to BoostedSE).


----------

